# Advice sought on updating account details



## graham bowers (1 Jan 2018)

1) I have forgotten the password for my CC (CycleChat) account, and the file where I kept a record of it is inaccessible. This hasn't really bothered me as linux remembers my password for me, but of course does not reveal it. 

2) The email account that I have registered with CC no longer exists.

I would like to register my current valid email address with CC but at the page where I would change my contact details it says "If you change your email, you may need to reconfirm your account." This of course I can not do as I don't have my password. 

To change my password I need to enter my existing password.

I could use the "forgotten password" tool, but my registered email address no longer exists.

Bearing in mind the above, how do I update my email address and password please?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2018)

Graham, it's done. If perchance you can't log in, then you should be able to request a new password to your new email address in case my fumble fingers have put it in wrong.


----------



## graham bowers (1 Jan 2018)

Thanks for your rapid response on this. Everything is as I would have wished it.


----------



## subaqua (1 Jan 2018)

Crackle is good ( as are all mods ) . Why I like here


----------

